# Protokolle gesucht -  zum Senden div Inhalte an Handys



## Lunata (20. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
weiß jemand von Euch wie Handy-Wallpapers,  -Animationen und Klingeltöne
(die man z.B. bei Jamba und Konsorten downloaden kann),  
real an den Kunden gelangen? 


Für mich das totale Rätsel: 
Der Kunde wählt irgendeine Nummer und bekommt das Produkt (Ton oder Bild) auf sein Handy. 

Wie baut man so ein Portal 

Fragen über Fragen:
 - welche Übertragungsprotokolle werden dafür gebraucht
 - wo legt man die Inhalte ab, sodaß sie vom Kunden abgerufen werden können
 - wie wird abgerechnet

Ich kann nirgends eine Dokumentation dazu finden, 
wahrscheinlich weiß ich nur nicht wie das heißt -  was ich da suche......

Falls jemand in die Materie eingeweiht sein sollte - oder einen Link kennt? 

Wäre toll.

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Lunata


----------

